# Bridge Westell 6100 and Asus RT-G32



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm using a Westell 6100 modem and Asus RT-G32 router that I need to bridge to get my wireless working. I had them working together in bridge mode before but I think the modem lost its settings and I don't remember how to set up bridge mode. I don't know what the settings and ip-addresses etc. have to be set to. Attached are images of the setting screens of the modem and router which may be of some help. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Westell 6100 is a modem router combo unit.

Bridging does not make a difference to your wireless working or not.

The whole idea behing setting the westell in bridge mode is to give your asus router the wan ip the westell had. This is useful for port forwarding so you can host games and other types of servers.

In the westell you should choose "bridged". That should be all you need to do.


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if the Westell 6100 is considered a router, but I know it's not a wireless router. To get my wireless working last time, I had to bridge the modem and router. Wireless doesn't work with just connecting the router to the modem and it doesn't work with just setting the bridge setting and connecting the router. Any ideas why?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 6100 is a single-port modem that does provide DHCP services. Your best bet is to bridge it and have the router do the rest. If you are PPPoE this means entering those details in to the router and if you're DHCP then it's even easier, just gotta do a standard bridge.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

modem router
modems don't provide dhcp services. They only pass the service thru
Amazon.com: Westell 6100 DSL / ADSL / ADSL2 Modem Router: Electronics

arew wired and wireless on the asus router have the same internet connection. Again wireless not working is not related to being in bridge mode or not.

Lets start with a couple of tests

Connect to the westell with a pc/laptop and paste the results of a ipconfig /all here.
next
connect to the router with a pc/laptop and paste the results of a ipconfig /all here.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I work with these almost daily but if you say so.


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't really know how these protocols work so I don't know what details to put into the router or which protocol I should be using. I guess I've been using PPPoE. I've tried playing with the settings but still no internet through the wireless router...local only. Thanks for your replies. Attached are the ipconfigs.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Please post the contents of those files into a post here. For some reason I can not read them fully on my vista laptop.

I did note that BOTH contained under wireless 192.168.1.2 for ip address.
This would skew any test results

So I will explain how you need to conduct these tests.

To start you go to lan connections and right mouse click on your wireless icon
choose DISABLE [you can always go back later and enable]
Then with a patch cable connect to the westell, boot up and do a ipconfig /all and post the results
Next with a patch cable connect to the Asus router and do a ipconfig /all and post the results.

By doing so we can see what the westell is giving for ip as well as the asus so we know we don't have issues in this area.

Are you doing any game hosting or port forwarding?


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't know I had to disable my wireless adapter before ipconfig. No, I'm not doing any game hosting or port forwarding. So I disabled the wireless adapter and did the ipconfig. Also I don't know if you wanted the router hooked up to the modem or what. I just hooked up to the router LAN port without hooking up to the modem. It connected to an "Unidentified Network" Here are the results:

*Modem*

```
[SIZE=2]Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig /all[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Windows IP Configuration[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : myhome.westell.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-C6-B6-04[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c0d0:2994:87c9:a1dc%8(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.47(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 03, 2011 4:56:21 PM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 05, 2011 12:13:47 PM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886868[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-BC-A7-EA-00-1B-38-60-75-90[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1898:210d:3f57:fed0(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1898:210d:3f57:fed0%9(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cmts.sth.ptd.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.echoes.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>[/SIZE]
```
*Router*

```
[SIZE=2]Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig /all[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Windows IP Configuration[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-C6-B6-04[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c0d0:2994:87c9:a1dc%8(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.161.220(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234886868[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-BC-A7-EA-00-1B-38-60-75-90[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cmts.sth.ptd.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.echoes.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great. Thanks

Appears your modem is not in bridge mode and is giving out ips in the 192.168.1.x range.
Your router is not giving out ip addresses at all. That is a problem.

You did connect to a lan port [not the wan port] on the router?
You may need to set the router back to factory defaults. Know how to do that?


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

Something I discovered...I can't connect to the router home page 192.168.1.1 over the wire with the wireless card disabled. I can only connect to it wirelessly. Maybe thats why its not getting an ip address. I discovered this after I set the router to defaults. Yes, I am in a LAN port, not the WAN port.

I can only get on the internet with certain settings set in my modem so I shut bridge mode off for now so I can post. Once I figure out what settings I have to change I'll set them and turn it back on.

What setting do I need for WAN connection type on the router? Automatic IP, PPPoE, PPTP, L2TP, Static IP? Do I need to add routing rules or clone MAC address? I don't even know what that means. Anyway here is the ipconfig for the router with the wire network adapter disabled.


```
[SIZE=2]Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig /all[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Windows IP Configuration[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : RT-G32[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : RT-G32[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-03-94-77[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7df5:c807:4a16:1287%22(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 04, 2011 5:21:12 PM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 05, 2011 5:21:12 PM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334348[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-BC-A7-EA-00-1B-38-60-75-90[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cmts.sth.ptd.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.echoes.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : RT-G32[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you notice that the asus and the westell both are using the same lan subnet? This appears to be the main reason why you had to set the westell into bridge mode so everything will work.

with the westell giving a x.x.1.x ip to the asus router wan port you can not have the same subnet x.x.1.x on the asus lan or NAT can't work. NAT works by having a different subnet on the wan vs what is on the lan.

without putting the westell in bridge mode do the following
[you still may have a issue with the asus router since its not giving out ip in the wired lan only wireless]

set the asus wan to automatic ip
no need to clone the mac
change the asus lan subnet to 192.168.2.x. This is usually accomplished by setting the gateway ip to 192.168.2.1

connect everything up and it should work.

Once you have this working get into the asus via wireless and look/figure out what is up with it not giving out wired lan ips.


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if I understand what you mean. What I did was set the IP address and subnet mask under LAN IP to 192.168.2.1 and then connect the modem to the WAN router port. Still local only when I connect wirelessly. Ipconfig is showing different numbers.


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : RT-G32
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : RT-G32
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-03-94-77
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7df5:c807:4a16:1287%22(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.0.0.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 04, 2011 6:30:37 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 05, 2011 6:59:06 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334348
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-BC-A7-EA-00-1B-38-60-75-90
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : myhome.westell.com
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-C6-B6-04
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cmts.sth.ptd.net
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.echoes.net
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : RT-G32
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:
   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Andrew>
```


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The subnet mask needs to be changed to 255.255.255.0


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far but it still doesn't seem to be working. I thought how I got it working last time had something to do with the instructions on verizon's site.

Something about disabling both sides of the NAT and putting my username and password for my verizon account into the router.

Or......maybe my router is dead and needs to be replaced. How can you check if the WAN port is working? Any other ideas before I have to replace it? Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.0.0.0 <---- should be 255.255.255.0

Did you change this so its correct?

"putting my username and password for my verizon account into the router."

You do not need to do this. After all you don't do this with the westell router right?
Even if you did do it with the westell you would not need to do it again in the asus router.

connect the asus to the westell via westell lan port and asus wan port.
connect to the asus via wireless

Post the results of a ipconfig /all
Post the results of a tracert yahoo.com


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I do have to put my username and password into the westell. In fact after I set the westell back to defaults, all I have to do to get internet is put in my username and password into the westell modem. And I did have my username and password in the asus router before too when I had it bridged.

Router:
IP address: 192.168.2.1
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
WAN connection type: Automatic IP

Modem:
IP address: 192.168.1.1
Protocol: PPPoE

Westell LAN port connected to ASUS WAN port. Laptop connected wirelessly.

Here are the results:


```
[SIZE=2]Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig /all[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Windows IP Configuration[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : RT-G32[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : RT-G32[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-03-94-77[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7df5:c807:4a16:1287%22(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 08, 2011 8:30:31 AM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 09, 2011 8:30:31 AM[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334348[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-BC-A7-EA-00-1B-38-60-75-90[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : myhome.westell.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-C6-B6-04[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.cmts.sth.ptd.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.echoes.net[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : RT-G32[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>[/SIZE]
```


```
[SIZE=2]Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002][/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>tracert yahoo.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=2]C:\Users\Andrew>[/SIZE]
```
Tracert worked when I was on the internet wired to the modem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I suspect you need to clone the mac address of your pc/laptop to the wan interface of the asus router.
Asus wan port is getting a ip address right?


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

So how do I clone the MAC address? That goes under "Special Requirements from ISP"? And how do I get the address to put there? From the router or modem page?

How do I know if the ASUS WAN port is getting an IP address?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You logon to the router
You go to the wan setup page
You should see a "clone mac address" or "clone workstation address"

To check if getting a wan ip usually there is a status page that displays the status/info or there can be a "test" button on the wan setup page


These both would be covered in the asus router's manual

Did you get the asus router to give out lan wired ips?


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pretty stuck here. The router doesn't mention anything about cloning. I tried a few times mannually putting different mac addresses in the "Special Requirements from ISP" > "MAC address" space. Tried all different settings...still no wireless internet.

The only thing I found about a WAN ip is the routers system log that doesn't show any information for WAN ip, subnet mask, Gateway, or DNS servers, and connection status is always "disconnected."

I don't remember ever getting a wired LAN ip even when it was working. I think I always had to set up this router wirelessly which is the opposite with other routers I've used.

On a side note, windows tell me there is a problem with the DNS or DHCP or something. Don't know if thats a clue.

I'll keep playing around with it...unless I RMA it. Meanwhile, let me know if you have any other ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download RT-G32

download and review the ASUS Router MAC Clone Setup Procedure

did you confirm the dhcp server was running on the router?

some routers have a check box for bridging the wired network with the wireless making it one big network. See if you can find this box to check.

otherwise I would give RMA serious thought. You should get a lan ip right out of the box.


----------



## arew (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go ahead and RMA it. Something seems seriously wrong. I've tried everything and still couldn't get the information out of it that I was expecting...a WAN ip for example. Not that I know how to do all these things such as confirm the dhcp server is running on the router but if you could explain that to me that would be the last thing I ask of you on this matter and I greatly appreciate your help. Would that be under "DHCP Leases"? It looks like my computer MAC and ip addresses are registered there. So...I'm gonna RMA this and if I'm still having problems I'll post again. Thank you.


----------

